# Service Repair



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Went out on a call of a leak behind the wall. Sometimes service plumbing is a cake-walk. I love those days.

Note the drop of water in a free-fall. It was coming from a CPVC male adapter screwed into the tub valve.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice and easy


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Once had a call tub won't drain!! Walked in pushed the trip lever down and said problem fixed. Lol. He was an aggie!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Went out on a call of a leak behind the wall. Sometimes service plumbing is a cake-walk. I love those days.
> 
> Note the drop of water in a free-fall. It was coming from a CPVC male adapter screwed into the tub valve.


That's an awesome pic TP!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Please tell me you did not cut a hole that big to make the repair!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Once had a call tub won't drain!! Walked in pushed the trip lever down and said problem fixed. Lol. He was an *aggie*!!!




Hey now, easy with the aggie jokes!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Aww man... u got a easy service call job...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like it caused quit a bit of damage also with some heavy mold.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SPH said:


> Please tell me you did not cut a hole that big to make the repair!



Why not cut a big hole and make it easy to repair. If they are putting drywall back on it makes only a nominal difference in time. 

Plus if its been leaking for a time they want to get that area dried up and cleaned so that it does not mold.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> Why not cut a big hole and make it easy to repair. If they are putting drywall back on it makes only a nominal difference in time.
> 
> Plus if its been leaking for a time they want to get that area dried up and cleaned so that it does not mold.



:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Will said:


> Hey now, easy with the aggie jokes!!!!


Ok will. But it's true he was alumni. 

They dud great last sat. Who do they play sat???

Hookem horns!!!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Went out on a call of a leak behind the wall. Sometimes service plumbing is a cake-walk. I love those days.
> 
> Note the drop of water in a free-fall. It was coming from a CPVC male adapter screwed into the tub valve.


What did you use for the repair? Why no picture of the repair?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Indie said:


> What did you use for the repair? Why no picture of the repair?


 
I would have cut out the male and wrapped some teflon and dope then tightened it back in, with a hackite coupling .

what would you have done nd?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> I would have cut out the male and wrapped some teflon and dope then tightened it back in, with a hackite coupling .
> 
> what would you have done nd?


I carry a collection of transition unions. Easy peasy and then there is a metal to metal connection. 

Anytime I transition from CPVC to metal it gets a tran union. Weird thing is I can only get them from my local Home Depot. The supply houses can't seem to figure them out. You can get them in male, female, sweat, etc... about 5-6 bucks for 1/2 inch.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Id use a 1/2 hackbite male if there is enuff play in the CPVC and if the male was all plastic

or,,,,, whole house repipe!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Indie said:


> I carry a collection of transition unions. Easy peasy and then there is a metal to metal connection.
> 
> Anytime I transition from CPVC to metal it gets a tran union. Weird thing is I can only get them from my local Home Depot. The supply houses can't seem to figure them out. You can get them in male, female, sweat, etc... about 5-6 bucks for 1/2 inch.


 
Ive never used one of those fittings, I cut them out, GHT :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Ive never used one of those fittings, I cut them out, GHT :laughing:


It is tempting to use a shark bite I must admit. But I still get hung up on the issue of it being a DIY type fitting.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Repaired it with same type that home is piped with; CPVC.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Repaired it with same type that home is piped with; CPVC.


I would never use a threaded cpvc or sch 40 fitting to make a connection. It leaked before and in time it will leak again. Metal to metal is the way to go.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok will. But it's true he was alumni.
> 
> They dud great last sat. Who do they play sat???
> 
> Hookem horns!!!!


Don't mean to derail the thread, but A&M is playing Sam Houston State.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> I would never use a threaded cpvc or sch 40 fitting to make a connection. It leaked before and in time it will leak again. Metal to metal is the way to go.


 






I've used CPVC adapters for years in brass valves, they work fine. I have also used PVC male and female adapters in copper and brass with no worries.

I think it leaked because it didn't have much pipe dope on it. There almost wasn't any dope on the threads of the old male adapter. My adapter has teflon tape and then I put pipe dope on the tape and snugged it into the tub valve.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We use the cpvc threaded adapters with the brass threaded inserts- I've seen many all plastic cpvc adapters crack and leak.

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> We use the cpvc threaded adapters with the brass threaded inserts- I've seen many all plastic cpvc adapters crack and leak.
> 
> sent from my iPhone 10.5


i have seen the brass ones fail too, now they have stainless steel ones, i wonder how long they will last


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've used CPVC adapters for years in brass valves, they work fine. I have also used PVC male and female adapters in copper and brass with no worries.
> 
> I think it leaked because it didn't have much pipe dope on it. There almost wasn't any dope on the threads of the old male adapter. My adapter has teflon tape and then I put pipe dope on the tape and snugged it into the tub valve.


Different strokes for different strokes. Plastic expands and contracts if you ask me that's why I don't use it for a threaded joint


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> Different strokes for different strokes. Plastic expands and contracts if you ask me that's why I don't use it for a threaded joint


 






The rest of the house, neighborhood in fact is piped with CPVC. Male adapters are probably in all the tub and shower vavles. 
If copper had been used, we wouldn't be talking about this in this thread. Because there would not have been a leak in all likelyhood. (according to your theory. I think it leaked due to almost no dope on the threads.)

You used to live in FLA, right? Didn't you ever install PVC water services that transitioned to copper when they reached the outside of the building? Like this?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PVC male and female adapters are fine IMO, we use em all the time and never have had any failures. we use schd 80 PVC adapters also, and they hold up just fine.

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> The rest of the house, neighborhood in fact is piped with CPVC. Male adapters are probably in all the tub and shower vavles.
> If copper had been used, we wouldn't be talking about this in this thread. Because there would not have been a leak in all likelyhood. (according to your theory. I think it leaked due to almost no dope on the threads.)
> 
> You used to live in FLA, right? Didn't you ever install PVC water services that transitioned to copper when they reached the outside of the building? Like this?


Yes sir, we used sch 80 male adapter to hook up to a copper female adaptor at the house. But every time I get called to a water leak in the yard 9 times out of 10 that's where the leak is and they used a sch 40 male or female adaptor. I personally would avoid it if you could. After a few years cpvc gets brittle. For a service call it will out last the warranty. But a brass cpvc male adaptor is what I would of used. I'm not knocking your work I'm just commenting on my personal experiences.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> Yes sir, we used sch 80 male adapter to hook up to a copper female adaptor at the house. But every time I get called to a water leak in the yard 9 times out of 10 that's where the leak is and they used a sch 40 male or female adaptor. I personally would avoid it if you could. After a few years cpvc gets brittle. For a service call it will out last the warranty. But a brass cpvc male adaptor is what I would of used. I'm not knocking your work I'm just commenting on my personal experiences.


 







I never thought you were knocking my work. I do appreciate the criticism of my peers.......:thumbsup:

Thank God for CPVC............:laughing:


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Once had a call tub won't drain!! Walked in pushed the trip lever down and said problem fixed. Lol. He was an aggie!!!


 lol yea K/S stoppage full of water... i dropped the trap .. nothing.. reached in the sink and pulled the stopper out for the disposal..  $129 THX


----------

